# Films...



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello All...

I was at the cinema this week and saw a trailer for the new Wallace and Grommit movie.

It looks fantastic...

Are there anyother wallace and grommit fans here or should I grow up ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hello Tim, long time no see! How are you?

I'm a big fan of Wallace and Grommitt and am looking forward to the film with bated breath!

I think A close shave was excellent but my favorite has to be The wrong Trousers.

The penguin character is just magnificent.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another fan here









BTW Paul, that was no penguin, it was a highly dangerous chicken


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another fan here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FEATHERS MCGRAW !!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wel Il took Caitlin and one of her friends to see "Were-Rabbit" today.

The best film I've seen in a long time, the jokes both subtle and up front are fantastic, the animation a joy, even the CGI bits with the floating rabbits look like Plasticine so don't spoil the look of the film.

There are loads of "homageâ€™s" to other films, King Kong being the obvious. I need to see it again to spot what I'm sure I've missed.

Thoroughly recommend it for all ages, there were two grey haired pensioners in front of us who laughed like drains all the way through!


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I want to see it as I am a big W&G fan. My Father has a contact who manages to "Acquire" copies of movies from a local film critic. He mailed out the DVD yesterday so I should have it by Monday.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A lot of it is unforgivingly British Ron, how this is number 1 in the US is beyond me I'd have thought some of the jokes would be lost, but apparently not, I saw somewhere there was a guide to "help" the US viewers.

Hats off to Nick parks for not letting Dreamworks run roughshod over it. It's bound to win an Oscar or two.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I look forward to seeing it, and the new `Creature Comforts` on TV


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

ericp said:


> or should I grow up ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always seen W&G as primarily a middle-aged man thang that kids get dragged to see







.

Can't stand it myself







.

"Creature Comforts" is better







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think much of the early work on W&G was done using Amigas.
















Yep, I love it.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> I think much of the early work on W&G was done using Amigas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey up Owd. Love a bit of W&G but it does become tedious when you have kids and they have watched it for the 756th time. Please can we watch something else for goddddddssssss sssssssaaake !!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bloody shame about what got destroyed in the fire


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

albini13 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I think much of the early work on W&G was done using Amigas.
> ...


I send 'em back Gav.
















Have you had the Snip.














Or, have you been Snipped lately.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Mate i'm teaching them to sew footballs then selling them to an Indonesian factory manager. Keep snippin.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gav,

Just to let you know. I'm under assault from the enemy once more.









We have a new manager (MDP shark) and he's out to remove me.

Little as I wished too, I'm now wearing my War Face again.









Let battle commence.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> We have a new manager (MDP shark) and he's out to remove me.
> 
> Little as I wished too, I'm now wearing my War Face again.
> 
> ...


























MIKE

P.S. "cracking" film


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I know Mike.









Shorty has suggested I give up on it. But, why let people like this destroy empolyees lives?

I don't have much to loose, a **** job at Â£5 an hour, but some of these people have no other way to live. I may not either in this vicinity







.

I've had a terminal illness and recovered, I have a bad spine. Fair do's. I'm not what I was.









Some people rely on **** jobs like this all their lives just to "live" and have "something".

They work hard and get nothing but abuse for thier efforts.









Some people use the State and sit on their arses all day, some work through pain and illness to do the job......... but the former are always better off







( if they have a tribe of cannon (dole) fodder at their feet!














).

A broken worker is worth less than the lowest Chav in this wonderful new world.









This is not the Government's fault, this is to do with an anti-personnel attitude by greedy, inefficeient companies.

Whilst there is an ounce of strength left in my psyche I will refuse to be a victim.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Gav,
> 
> Just to let you know. I'm under assault from the enemy once more.
> 
> ...


Good luck Stan.

I had battle with a female administrator.

Guess what.................she's leaving!!!























You can do battle with these and win!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Gav,
> ...


Thanks Griff.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> Gav,
> 
> Just to let you know. I'm under assault from the enemy once more.
> 
> ...


Only just read this Owd. Well what can i say? I was an MDP shark at one point. My advice is to hit him hard and from every angle. Be as petty as you can without giving him a reason to reprimand you. When asked to do the simplest of tasks, mess them up. act as if you didn't know any better then you put the ball in his court for his lack of training skills. be as nice as possible but stab him in the back at every given moment. Make mistakes that only he can sort out and make sure he has to stay late to sort them out. If you don't fancy doing all of this be yourself which is a damn good worker with a long term problem that is misunderstood and victimised by the company.

I'm on your side mate if you ever need advice you know my number. Profit making companies, i've **** em.

P.S did you see my letter in the Sentinel the other night??

One last thing. Don't get yourself down about this Stan you can guarantee that you are giving the management more **** than you are getting. In the words of a Charlton Heston, "from my Cold Dead Hands"


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

albini13 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Gav,
> ...


Gav,

You may have been on an MDP course but you were'nt born with dead, shark eyes.









I will do what I much prefered not to do, discolour my honour. I didn't do that with Campbell but I have to now, with this script kiddy.









This person told Heather that if I didn't accept a zero hour contract he would make life "difficult" for me. Red rag to a bull.









I'm going to smack Sam ****by's arse too.









They have made the mistake of taking me on face value.







That is only there for customers and the deluded.
















I guard my friends with the utmost care but my enemies have no place in my world.









This time I pick out individuals to prosecute, not the company. The company is too big to take the hit, the personalities are not. But, let them all beware.

Plus, I like things in writting.









Thanks for the help Gav, you are still spoken of with respect in our realm. By all that make the money for this feckless company.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Mate if it's personal take time off, see your doctor and tell him you are suffering with stress. Write down everything that this new manager says to you or asks you to do that is contributing to you "stress". On the return to work interview tell the Manager that you were off with a work related stress case due to him victimising you. He wil ask you what he has done, that's when your list comes into play. That will put him under more pressure than you can imagine. Make sure you have witnesses at all times in the office and make sure if this guy tries to make your life difficult, that you have a witness that will back you up on your claims.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gav,

It started today. First, the new bod told me I HAVE to work Sundays.

No I donâ€™t, my contract says I have Sundays off; heâ€™ll have a copy on his desk tomorrow.

The new area manager came and said that my sick pay would be stopped. My reply was to put it in writing so that I can forward it to the Union and the DoE and then I would invoke the grievance procedure for victimisation and constructive dismissal.

The personnel director told me that my sick pay was not going to be stopped over a year ago, as you know.

Then I got â€œwe have your interests at heartâ€. My reply, â€œI donâ€™t have any evidence to confirm that statementâ€.

I made it clear that because they backed down last time, I took the matter no further. But, that would not be the case this time, I will use whatever means available to me for redress.

This time itâ€™s Hollywood or bust and let the Devil take the hindmost.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> Gav,
> 
> It started today. First, the new bod told me I HAVE to work Sundays.
> 
> ...


And so it begins. Take em to the cleaners mate. How come you have a new area manager??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Karina is pregnant so we now have Loise who used to work at Temple Row. She's the one who got her arse smacked today.









I'm waiting for Welsby to come down next week. She works on fear, I don't have any. Advantage lost.

I'm going to plant some suggestions and ideas when I next see her and see how far her mind will bend.









I'm starting to enjoy this.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good luck Stan, while I can`t go into details I`m having some difficulties myself but not in your league and luckily my mate Bill is my Union rep so I`m confident it`ll work out OK.









This job is not what it used to be, change can be, but not always is for the good


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

I wish you luck too, thanks.









Like you I stick this job because of the good customers I deal with. Only today a couple told me that it was an absolute pleasure to buy something from me. That makes it worth the great discomfort I'm having to deal with.









It's been a long time since I had to play political mind games with unprincipled people and I would prefer not too now.

The first mistake they have made is to underestimate my determination and previous experience of planting disinformation and predicting the actions of people who control by terror.

I'll be turning one element against the other by planting small amounts of truth and a few assumptions. That will keep them guessing and doubting their ability to control the situation.

Hammer into anvil.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah i remember louise she is the bird that got the general Mangers job above salty's ex. She was alegdedly shagging one of the directors.

Good news for Karina, hopefully when she has had the nipper it will make her realise that there is more to life than lining someone elses pocket.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

albini13 said:


> Yeah i remember louise she is the bird that got the general Mangers job above salty's ex. She was alegdedly shagging one of the directors.
> 
> Good news for Karina, hopefully when she has had the nipper it will make her realise that there is more to life than lining someone elses pocket.
> 
> ...


They all seem to be shagging somebody, don't they?
















Louise is a big bird, she's taller than me.







Let the bitch try shagging me, I'll tell my mum.
















Nah, sod that for a game of soldiers.







Bugger, I should have said "sod that for a game of mindbenders"


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i remember louise she is the bird that got the general Mangers job above salty's ex.Â She was alegdedly shagging one of the directors.
> ...


Mate you'll have to ring me tomorrow we'll catch up on all the latest. i don't finish my shift until 9p.m, so i'll ring yeeee then.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

E-mail received Gav, ta mate.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mac,
> 
> I wish you luck too, thanks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan, every now and then over the years I`ve had to put up with some people in authority (and colleagues) who have had a go at me for personal reasons although they have done so under the guise of it being professional









It has caused me a lot of stress on occasions but with good union (and it has to be said sometimes managerial) support I`ve foiled `their` plans









Don`t get me wrong constructive critisim is always useful if sometimes a little difficult, it`s as I say when the underlying reason is personal diguised as something else that it`s a pain.









Unfortunatley you get these sort of people in any job









But I`m still here and you`re right it`s the customers (or in my case `clients`) that matter


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Mac,
> ...


Hope you sort out your problems as well mate.

Can i just say, excellent use of the word "foiled". That word you be used more in conversation it's a superb word.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, maybe I should have added *`Dastardly`* as well


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks, maybe I should have added *`Dastardly`* as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it







How's about "crumble" superb word that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

albini13 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, maybe I should have added *`Dastardly`* as well
> ...


Crumble?









Apple!! with loads of custard or Vegetable with onion gravy _MMMMMMMM!!!_


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just seen the W+G film...Very good


----------

